# How high can you sand?



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Snapped a pic of my sander the other day sanding a ceiling that is about 22ft high from the floor.. innovative. I have used a broom stick to do 12 foot ceilings but he is using 2 aluminum sections. Was actually very light considering.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You have to be having us on??


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

i'm too lazy to agree with this method ..... i think it makes life harder and you lose the quality ...... rent the scissor lift to have both


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

keke said:


> i'm too lazy to agree with this method ..... i think it makes life harder and you lose the quality ...... rent the scissor lift to have both


Sure didn't fly up there 2 tape it! so must of been some kind of scaffold or lift to get that done!:thumbsup:
Just use what was used to tape it f*ck that!:blink:
Big paint pole needed also!! And pole for the brush, Cutting in b fun Caz!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Sure didn't fly up there 2 tape it!


 I hope they were so dumb to try it for taping too ..... and post it online


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

keke said:


> I hope they were so dumb to try it for taping too ..... and post it online


Kinda looks like they did!!:whistling2:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Snapped a pic of my sander the other day sanding a ceiling that is about 22ft high from the floor.. innovative. I have used a broom stick to do 12 foot ceilings but he is using 2 aluminum sections. Was actually very light considering.


video please


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm sure those Windows up top are gonna be the real story tellers .


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> I'm sure those Windows up top are gonna be the real story tellers .


And its going 2 b a big story!!:blink:
Its ok primer will hide it if u can get up to do it!!
If any1 thinks they can sand that from the floor they r of their nutts!
Light check the sanding? Yea wait till the sun comes up:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> video please


Please No. I don't think I could watch it!!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Hangers and finishers used the scaffold. My sander rarely does. I have actually been up on scaffold after he sanded like that and it looks dang good.. he goes around on an extension ladder to hand sand the angles though. Then again, he is just a professional sander. Probably does about 2000 sheets a week or more.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Hangers and finishers used the scaffold. My sander rarely does. I have actually been up on scaffold after he sanded like that and it looks dang good.. he goes around on an extension ladder to hand sand the angles though. Then again, he is just a professional sander. Probably does about 2000 sheets a week or more.


The finish work looks great. The sanding is a work of art !! Keep doing what your doing !!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> The finish work looks great. The sanding is a work of art !! Keep doing what your doing !!


And pray to your God they dont build that wall ...or your screwed !!!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Actually a very good finish crew. Everything checks out good under my halogen after prime. This sander is by far my favorite. Just a good guy who can really get stuff done. Has a 5 man crew if needed also.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> Please No. I don't think I could watch it!!


well judge yourself 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CF418NPCWU


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

After I power sand with 220 I like to check it with my black widow and still do corners by hand. But nice job trying new ways.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That's un real? What the hell sort of poles that and what's it all weigh?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sanding now. This sanders great. So nice to use its doing a nice job.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

cazna said:


> That's un real? What the hell sort of poles that and what's it all weigh?


They were aluminum poles with threaded ends... It was very light! Stuffed in the end of the last pole was a piece of wood that he whittled down to fit perfectly into the PC. Very ingenious and very effective. I was honestly surprised how light it really was. He is a very good sander and gets paid well.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

TF, I'm impressed that you've broken down the craft to have a specialized sander. our residential out West is spray textured typically and our commercial is smooth. To think someone can sand something that high and not gouge the finish is really a feat of its own.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

If it is untextured / smooth, we always remove the dust with a damp sponge. Paint doesn't stick well to a dusty wall. Be tough to do w/o a scaffold.


----------



## SRD (Aug 17, 2016)

A good dust mop on a long pole works just as good if not better than wet sponge. Thats what the pro painters in my area use:thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> TF, I'm impressed that you've broken down the craft to have a specialized sander. our residential out West is spray textured typically and our commercial is smooth. To think someone can sand something that high and not gouge the finish is really a feat of its own.


Our entire area is like that. We have hangers, finishers, and Sanders. My sander is especially good though. Always does a good job. I pay him more than the others get :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Our entire area is like that. We have hangers, finishers, and Sanders. My sander is especially good though. Always does a good job. I pay him more than the others get :thumbsup:


Wow... He gets a whole 3 cents a sheet?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Wow... He gets a whole 3 cents a sheet?


Yep... Plus $1.97 just cuz I like him.


----------



## flooringguy (Mar 18, 2020)

Way too high


----------

